# After Bangalore, Chennai too sees exodus



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 17, 2012)

> South India — which has never seen non-locals fleeing the region for fear of their lives — continued to witness the unprecedented exodus of citizens from the Northeast on Thursday, with thousands from Chennai too rushing to the railway station to take the train home.
> 
> In Bangalore, where it all began, their flight continued unabated with 7,500 more people boarding four Guwahati-bound trains — three special trains apart from the regular Bangalore-Guwahati Express.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



*www.thehindu.com/multimedia/dynamic/01180/northeast_1180221g.jpg


Really sad . I thought exodus was only rumour.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 17, 2012)

This is just sad


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2012)

This is a shame for us...really bad situation


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 17, 2012)

Shoddy state of My country .....If this trend continues India is bound to be a "FAILED STATE"


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2012)

I thought bangalore, chennai were not like this. Such a shame that people still thrive in provincial attitude.


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 17, 2012)

Hmmm....

And when the so called *indigenous people* of *Assam* wants the Marwari's, Bihari's, Bengali's to flee from Assam, then ??

Already 3 lakhs people are in make-shift camps in Assam without food and water.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 17, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> And when the so called *indigenous people* of *Assam* wants the Marwari's, Bihari's, Bengali's to flee from Assam, then ??
> 
> Already 3 lakhs people are in make-shift camps in Assam without food and water.



Don't see it as a a tit for tat .... ...


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 17, 2012)

guys I am in dhaka right now in bangladesh....I am bit worried about my safety now

After all it started from Assam people killing Bangladeshi migrants.....now if something big happens in India...we have to flee from here..

What u guys say about that...should I come back earlier or wait for something to happen....hope nothing happens


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 17, 2012)

Better return.But dont mention anywhere when you speak that you are indian.

when in Rome, do as the Romans do



sujoyp said:


> guys I am in dhaka right now in bangladesh....I am bit worried about my safety now
> 
> After all it started from Assam people killing Bangladeshi migrants.....now if something big happens in India...we have to flee from here..
> 
> What u guys say about that...should I come back earlier or wait for something to happen....hope nothing happens


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> guys I am in dhaka right now in bangladesh....I am bit worried about my safety now
> 
> After all it started from Assam people killing Bangladeshi migrants.....now if something big happens in India...we have to flee from here..
> 
> What u guys say about that...should I come back earlier or wait for something to happen....hope nothing happens



Return dude. What are you doing there ?


----------



## tkin (Aug 17, 2012)

Be careful, these aborigines assamese people are ruining the day for bangladeshis, you should bolt from dhaka asap.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 17, 2012)

@sujoyp: Stay calm.. think and check the situation there and then take correct decision. don't panic.  

@Faun and @tkin: you should chose the sentence carefully. your replies are panic inducing , we don't need another situation outside country.


----------



## amruth kiran (Aug 17, 2012)

staying cool is the only option in these situations...
thank god at-least our country is NOT  turning out to be a battlefield like Syria.
but this is not only sad... but damn damn scary, if our own brothers are turning against us.. 
hopefully this wont happen to EVERY MIGRANT IN EVERY STATE.
government do something!!!!!!


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 17, 2012)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> Don't see it as a a tit for tat .... ...



Well for your info : ( if you didn't catch this is TV news )

Two high intensive Bombs found in Assam on 10.08.2012 and was diffused by Army.

And another very very strong High intensive Bomb found in Assam on 13.08.2012 and was diffused by Army.

Every thing is linked together, because Police arrested 2 people in this connection on the same day.
Source


sujoyp said:


> guys I am in dhaka right now in bangladesh....I am bit worried about my safety now
> 
> After all it started from Assam people killing Bangladeshi migrants.....now if something big happens in India...we have to flee from here..
> 
> What u guys say about that...should I come back earlier or wait for something to happen....hope nothing happens



Are you crazy ? what are you waiting for, pack your bags and get back to India dude.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 17, 2012)

blore is not like that at all
massive number of north east people, and they totally rock the city out
think this is more of an indication of just how many of them have found a home in blore, even if a temp one 
looks like hysteria


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 17, 2012)

Guys,could somebody post a link which describes in detail how it started actually?



sujoyp said:


> guys I am in dhaka right now in bangladesh....I am bit worried about my safety now
> 
> After all it started from Assam people killing Bangladeshi migrants.....now if something big happens in India...we have to flee from here..
> 
> What u guys say about that...should I come back earlier or wait for something to happen....hope nothing happens



u should return for safety reasons


----------



## tripleclutch (Aug 17, 2012)

Some Bodos in Assam take unnecessary action against some illegal Bangladeshi immigrants because the Government is too lazy to check the influx. people get killed and some crazy ass Muslim student union greatly exaggerates the situation. Muslims all over the country react to this by saying "So what if they're Bangladeshis, they're still Muslims, our brothers and sisters". So this gives rise to all that **** violence in Mumbai and Chennai. Now North-Eastern people in other parts of the country are receiving threats via messages, and are panicking. This info is what I've got so far;  there could be some wrong info in here so correct me if I'm wrong somewhere. I cannot believe that such a situation can actually arise in the so-called Secular Socialist Democratic Republic country of ours.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for all suggesions guys...I am going to stay for 2 more days as our project team leader says....if something wrong start happening our client have promised an overnight exit by plane from bangladesh...they r ambanis of bangladesh


----------



## msn (Aug 17, 2012)

I am from Assam, staying in Bangalore from a long time. Its been 12 yrs. now and till date, everyone has been very good to me. First of all, Media should not show the same -"General Compartment filled with Northeast ppl" again and again.

This is silly. They should stop broadcasting the same thing. I dont think they have any better job to do rather then showing the same frame loop again nd again.

Bangalore is Peaceful, atleast for Northeastern people till date.


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes,Media should STFU discriminating people.Please dont blame anything on a particular state/region.There are good people and there are some bad ones.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 18, 2012)

msn said:


> I am from Assam, staying in Bangalore from a long time. Its been 12 yrs. now and till date, everyone has been very good to me. First of all, Media should not show the same -"General Compartment filled with Northeast ppl" again and again.
> 
> This is silly. They should stop broadcasting the same thing. I dont think they have any better job to do rather then showing the same frame loop again nd again.
> 
> Bangalore is Peaceful, atleast for Northeastern people till date.



ty for posting this is cool, was watching out for a reply from someone who is actually affected
that said maybe thinking a wee bit that some lost confidence in the state to ensure security, would expect this to happen in rural areas as against metropolitan areas tho


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2012)

RCuber said:


> @Faun and @tkin: you should chose the sentence carefully. your replies are panic inducing , we don't need another situation outside country.



Where ?


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 18, 2012)

Native people of one place , don't like interference or influence of outsiders. But what they don't want to consider is that they too can become outsider someday.



sujoyp said:


> Thanks for all suggesions guys...I am going to stay for 2 more days as our project team leader says....if something wrong start happening our client have promised an overnight exit by plane from bangladesh...they r ambanis of bangladesh



Lolz...I know i shouldn't mention this...but this makes me recall several escape scenes from hollywood movies.

I hope the situation never comes , but stay safe as you never know.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 18, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> And when the so called *indigenous people* of *Assam* wants the Marwari's, Bihari's, Bengali's to flee from Assam, then ??
> 
> Already 3 lakhs people are in make-shift camps in Assam without food and water.



They haven't really made them. They all live there. Actually it's the Bangladeshi's which live in Assam now more than the "indigenous" crowd.


----------



## DDIF (Aug 18, 2012)

All this is so sad, brothers against brothers. What are we becoming?
Why are we acting like sheep? And why every time something unfortunate happens, we relate it with religion or some community? Every student and young person will rise to beat some one in these kind of riots/situations but no one will rise against corruption or any righteous cause.
Damn the government and politics.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 18, 2012)

Isme videshi takaton ka haath hai 

What the F**k the govt of Manmohan singh doing? They have all the rights and powers to supress this kind of s**t, but they don't. Else, they'll fall short of one political agenda in the next elections.
This has been a feature of our country. People don't apply their own brains (I'm sometimes forced to think - If they have one?), and influenced by the extremist religious rogues (both hindu and islamic extremist group alike), get involved in all this s**t.


----------



## msn (Aug 18, 2012)

These are all political move and created by politicians. They want such issues to be raised before 2014 Election for a strong vote bank creation. Govt. is also drawing out attention to all these nonsense (makes no sense as nothing happened to North east ppl staying in Bangalore). 

Politicians want us the concentrate on issues like Assam ppl leaving Bangalore. At the same time, they want their money intact in SWISS Bank from CAG and other scams. 


Thanks to Gopal Kanda issue as News channel has something different today to broadcast.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 18, 2012)

^ May I correct you? It's the CWG scam and not the CAG (Comptroller and Auditor General).
None of them will now be having their money in the swiss banks. They would have moved their hard earned so called *BLACK* money, in the last two years, since this issue has been raised. Didn't you see people like Pawar, Maya, etc.. etc.. come in support of Ramdev against the Black money?


----------



## msn (Aug 18, 2012)

^ I am correct and I am talking about CAG Scam of 1.86Lac Crore  - CAG tables coal scam report in Parliament, loss of Rs 1.86 lakh crore estimated : India, News - India Today

We have a long list of scams, so my friend CyberKID got confused  between CWG and CAG.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry buddy. If CAG is unearthing a scam will you call it a CAG Scam? It's the Coal Block Allocation Scam aka Coalgate.


> We have a long list of scams, so my friend CyberKID got confused  between CWG and CAG.



Well said. Anyone will get confused, but I'm not.


----------



## ico (Aug 18, 2012)

himadri_sm said:


> Is it not already ?


nope.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 18, 2012)

Shame on us. Shame on every Indian who is creating & supporting it.


----------



## KDroid (Aug 18, 2012)

How Pakistani site incited Muslims | Niti Central

 The Media is to be blamed too. They exaggerate it and present it twistedly for their benefit. There are no laws/bodies to check the Media.



> After Bangalore, Chennai too sees exodus



Not to forget Pune and Hyderebad...


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 18, 2012)

^^

that does not looks related to the present situation.

If anyone wants to understand the whole thing, they will need to take up a complete study of the situation in Assam with the illegal immigrants, terrorism and such problems prevailing there since a long time.

What is now happening is the result of all this.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 18, 2012)

KDroid said:


> How Pakistani site incited Muslims | Niti Central
> 
> The Media is to be blamed too. They exaggerate it and present it twistedly for their benefit. There are no laws/bodies to check the Media.
> 
> Not to forget Pune and Hyderebad...



Not to mention. Media has a substantial role in all this. Though there are Laws/bodies to check the media, but then, the question arises of censorship on media. The NBA, New Delhi, which is a self regulatory authority collectively formed by some leading news and current affair channel networks in India, was formed for this purpose only, but since it's been collectively headed by established people from the Media Industry, why would they take action on this. Moreover, if a news channel/any other channel shows any disturbing content, the viewers have the right to make a complaint by visiting Welcome to News Broadcasters Association, New Delhi. I want to know how many of us have made complaint regarding anything disturbing being broadcast on the television. Frankly speaking, I'm not one. A few weeks back, there was a molestation incident in Guwahati, Assam, and the video just went viral on the internet as well as on National TV. Later on, it was found that the person, who shot the video was actually a journo from a small news channel. Wasn't it his duty to stop the molestors? What action was taken against him? No one knows.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 19, 2012)

:shame: yeh


----------



## msn (Aug 19, 2012)

Shame. Yesterday, I went to a restaurant nearby my place. The manager told that there will be 1hr delay in serving the food due to shortage of staff members & bearers. According to him, 10 ppl quit the job and went back to Assam.


----------



## funskar (Aug 19, 2012)

Bloody cogress..
Only aims on vote bank


----------



## KDroid (Aug 19, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> ^^
> 
> that does not looks related to the present situation.
> 
> ...




But until yet there were very few or almost no news of NE people being threatened by Muslims. And now we're seeing mass exodus. Why? The Muslims were provoked. They get provoked very easily. Internal & External elements both are responsible for the provocation.

During the protest in Mumbai organized by Raja Academy, inflammatory pamphlets were circulated among the crowd. That inflammatory material most probably contained 



> pictures of Buddhist monks supervising the burial of Tibetans killed in the devastating earthquake that hit Tibet in April 2010. The picture was luridly described as showing “Buddhist monks with the bodies of Rohingya Muslims killed by Buddhists in Burma”.



Result: The crowd got provoked. They injured several policemen. Burned Vehicles, Shops. 

The next day of the Mumbai violence all the minority leaders and journalists went to 'meet' the PM. Police is helpless. Government won't allow them to take any action. They were not allowed to fire and there weapons were being snatched. 

The govt. depends on this minority for votes. This is a major demerit of Democracy in India. The decisions are influenced by communal groups.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 19, 2012)

funskar said:


> Bloody cogress..
> Only aims on vote bank



And now its going totally out of hand.


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 19, 2012)

KDroid said:


> *But until yet there were very few or almost no news of NE people* being threatened by Muslims. And now we're seeing mass exodus. Why? The Muslims were provoked. They get provoked very easily. Internal & External elements both are responsible for the provocation.
> 
> During the protest in Mumbai organized by Raja Academy, inflammatory pamphlets were circulated among the crowd. That inflammatory material most probably contained
> 
> ...



This is what you are not aware of.

Assamese people ask Marwari's , bihari's, Bengali's, Punjabi's to leave Assam and go away, however they never asked the Muslims to leave Assam, partly because of congress and partly because the outfit "ULFA" and others were getting weapons from PAK and such countries. 

But in the recent past, things went little different. 

And regarding the pictures/ morphed photos etc are just an eyewash from the Govt.

This was ought to happen one day. 

Assamese people started the fight by talking about the Assam accord which is in fact dropped.

The subject is vast and is out of the scope of this forum. There is more to it then that meets the eyes !!


----------



## Renny (Aug 19, 2012)

Bloody Con-gress has made this country a laughing stock and ruined it.

Blame I K Gujaral, this witless idiot dismantled all of RAW's covert operations in Pakistan, hoping those pigs would do the same. Well we sure know they didn't.

The Gujral Doctrine Killed Raw - time to revive RAW it in 2011


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 20, 2012)

Guys! Please..... May I request *no bulls**t against other countries/religions/ethnicity*. Please don't make TDF a fighting ring like Youtube, which is full of all sorts of bulls**t against Indians and Pakistanis posted against each other by so called Pakistanis and Indians.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 20, 2012)

Media is to be blamed too for repeated spreading news of exodus.

Also look at tweets by  Journalist Sagarika (wife of Rajdeep -cnn ibn editor) and her ignorance about twitter 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/OAg7i.png


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 20, 2012)

^^ That woman is making a fool of herself, period. 
Those guys/gals who pretends to know everything, actually are the reason behind most of the problems in India, IMHO.
@mods: if you feel like this post is obstinate, feel free to delete it.


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 20, 2012)

^^ I agree with d6bmg. and dot agree with Tech&ME.

Many Indian Nationals dont even know where Guwahati is, where Assam placed in Indian Map, the State of Nagaland, Manipur, Arunachal Pradesh even exist in India ot not. This is the sitution. Then why rally against some riots here. Situation is different here. Come here once and you will know yourself. And stitutions were not so bad before but after Mimbai roits.



Tech&ME said:


> This is what you are not aware of.
> 
> Assamese people ask Marwari's , bihari's, Bengali's, Punjabi's to leave Assam and go away, however they never asked the Muslims to leave Assam, partly because of congress and partly because the outfit "ULFA" and others were getting weapons from PAK and such countries.



We all know that many Indians are partial about their cast, mother tongue or religion. Soppose manager prefers a employee of his cast. This happens and we all have to agree.

This was/is happening in Assam and many natives were unemployed and humiliated in 90s, the sole region of EVERYTHING. And all these protests started then only provoked by Govt laws and politics. There are several other reasons that cant be discussed here.

In Assam many languages are spoken, several casts are there. So it makes sense to have few misunderstandings and clashs. But it should not be provoked. Before it was just between Bodo and bangdeshi illegal migrants. But Mumbai riots provoked it and took the whole NE region. It converted it to northeast vs muslim which is not so.

The Muslims are Assamese too. Dont ask me, ask them. Since muslims are Assamese, why should we drive them out? *Tell me Tech&ME*

Lastly I want to say Dont flee guys. This is our India no matter from which region we are, we have to stand united. 

30,000 people boarded trains... just imagine, this 30,000 people stand united, who can harm you.


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 20, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> ^^ I agree with d6bmg. and dot agree with Tech&ME.
> 
> Few days ago 2 muslim groups threatehed all Bodo people from Barak Valley to get out of there by 25 Aug. Now thats what we dont like, you cant threat people of any cast to move out of their native place.
> As for other people from other states, many Indian Nationals dont even know where Guwahati is, where Assam placed in Indian Map, the State of Nagaland, Manipur, Arunachal Pradesh even exist in India ot not. this is the sitution. Then why rally against some riots here. Situation is different here. Come here once and you will know yourself. And stitutions were not so bad before but after Mimbai roits.
> ...



What are you telling dude ?

Muslims are Assamese ?? Where did you learn that ?



bubusam13 said:


> Since muslims are Assamese, why should we drive them out?



Oh, so you mean to say since marwari's , bihari's and punjabi's are not muslims or so called by your definition Assamese, you Assamese people have the right to ask them to go away ?!!

Dude, In 1991 most of non- Assamese speaking people were forced out of Assam if you know this. OR if you are just 15 or 16 years old kid, then ask your elder grand parents about it. 

I don't want to start a war over here in this forum.


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 20, 2012)

I donno what to say, muslims are not assamese. Who said you that ? God, you got to be kidding. I m in identity crisis now. 

You missed my last second line "This is our India no matter from which region we are, we have to stand united. " This holds for everybody. Many marwari, Bihari and Punjabi are my friends. They live here in Guwahati.
Lastly you said Assamese never asked muslims to go away. Which made me wander why since muslims are assamese too. If there is a muslim guy whose mother tongue is Assamese, what would I say him man ? People like you with little knowledge provoke disputes.

One thing I want to make clear. Assamese is a language and cast. Hindu, Muslim, Sikh, Christian are religions. Assamese can be any of them.


----------



## tripleclutch (Aug 20, 2012)

Now a war is starting right here


----------



## KDroid (Aug 20, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> 30,000 people boarded trains... just imagine, this 30,000 people stand united, who can harm you.





> Two people were killed in West Bengal after being pushed out of a Guwahati-bound train carrying Assamese fleeing Bangalore, officials said Sunday. Two more bodies were found on the tracks later with police suspecting they were also thrown out of a moving train.NEF Railway spokesman S. Hajong told IANS that 11 people were thrown out of the train shortly after it left New Jalpaiguri station.



__

Btw, bubusam, express yourself a bit clearly. Your posts are messy and misinterpretation is quite likely.


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 20, 2012)

humm... may be because I was trying to write it short... haha.. 

@tripleclutch... no war here bro... have just posted here reading this lines 



> "This is what you are not aware of.
> 
> Assamese people ask Marwari's , bihari's, Bengali's, Punjabi's to leave Assam and go away, however they never asked the Muslims to leave Assam, partly because of congress and partly because the outfit "ULFA" and others were getting weapons from PAK and such countries.


 "

Just wanna say, Assamese is a language and it refers to the people living in Assam. Religion is a different thing, muslim is a religion, an Assamese may be hindu, muslim or even buddhist.


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 20, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> I donno what to say, muslims are not assamese. Who said you that ? God, you got to be kidding. I m in identity crisis now.
> 
> You missed my last second line "This is our India no matter from which region we are, we have to stand united. " This holds for everybody. Many marwari, Bihari and Punjabi are my friends. They live here in Guwahati.
> Lastly you said Assamese never asked muslims to go away. *Which made me wander why since muslims are assamese too.* If there is a muslim guy whose mother tongue is Assamese, what would I say him man ? People like you with little knowledge provoke disputes.
> ...





oh dear, so just answer my this questions

Q 1. : Are Assamese people Hindus or Muslims ??

Q 2. : Muslims mother tongue is Urdu or Assamese ?? [ this actually scares me, don't ask this to  a religious muslim ]


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 20, 2012)

Answer for Q2 is Muslims mother tongue can be any language. I am Chennai currently. Here many native are Christian and Muslims but their mother tongue isn't Urdu, their mother tongue is Tamil. They have to learn Urdu cause Kuran is written in Urdu and all their daily prayer are done in Urdu language. Same for christians, first language learn by them is Tamil, then English as Bible is in English(I am not sure in which language bible is, sorry)

But now days Bible has a Tamil version too

Aand i think answer for your Q1 is Assamese could be Hindu, Muslims or Christian. Why? Cause Tamilian people are Hindu, Muslims or Christian. The statement "Just wanna say, Assamese is a language and it refers to the people  living in Assam. Religion is a different thing, muslim is a religion, an  Assamese may be hindu, muslim or even buddhist." by bubusam is correct


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 20, 2012)

^^... thanks for answering. I tired of explaining him.

@Tech&ME... Assamese can be hindu also, muslim also, buddhist also, christian also. ok... suppose one Assamese speaking hindu got converted to buddhist religion. Wont he be assamese then.

Again, if you think Muslims' only language is urdu, what about Arab where Arbic is spoken ?


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 20, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Answer for Q2 is Muslims mother tongue can be any language. I am Chennai currently. *Here many native are Christian and Muslims but their mother tongue isn't Urdu, their mother tongue is Tamil*. They have to learn Urdu cause Kuran is written in Urdu and all their daily prayer are done in Urdu language. Same for christians, first language learn by them is Tamil, then English as Bible is in English(I* am not sure in which language bible is, sorry*)
> 
> But now days Bible has a Tamil version too
> 
> Aand i think answer for your Q1 is Assamese could be Hindu, Muslims or Christian. Why? Cause Tamilian people are Hindu, Muslims or Christian. The statement "Just wanna say, Assamese is a language and it refers to the people  living in Assam. Religion is a different thing, muslim is a religion, an  Assamese may be hindu, muslim or even buddhist." by bubusam is correct



Great going........ dude !!

Boy if a person converts his religion from christian to muslim, they don't become a Complete Muslim or Islamic. It is just a eyewash.

A Real Muslim is one who was BORN as a Muslim in a Muslim family !!!

Do some knowledge mongering before you call Assamese people a Muslim.



bubusam13 said:


> ^^... thanks for answering. I tired of explaining him.
> 
> @Tech&ME... Assamese can be hindu also, muslim also, buddhist also, christian also. ok... suppose one Assamese speaking hindu got *converted* to buddhist religion. Wont he be assamese then.
> 
> Again, if you think Muslims' only language is urdu, what about Arab where Arbic is spoken ?



 


So you mean to say, if one converts his/her religion, that makes him go Muslim from Hindus ???

Man, a True Muslim is the only one who was BORN a Muslim in a Muslim family.


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 21, 2012)

ok leave convert, 

these are languages... a muslim family born in assam speaking assamese is assamese


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 21, 2012)

*Here many native are* Christian and *Muslims but their mother tongue isn't Urdu, their mother tongue is Tamil*.
Ok now?

@bubusam: my pleasure


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for enlightening me with your great knowledge.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 21, 2012)

ok....so nice of you. What you want to say about whatever I said?


----------



## asingh (Aug 21, 2012)

Our media is to blame for this. My prayers are with the plight of these people.

Even Assamese people can be indigenous Muslim. For the record: Urdu is not the language of Muslims only. Most of North India speaks it. In fact, we cannot utter a line without using Urdu words. The semantics are same to Hindi, just that the vocabulary is different. It is an Indo-European language stream; but uses the Nastaliq script, and some loan words from Farsi and Arabic. A state like Assam hardly has Urdu words in their vocabulary, cause the Mughals could never cross over.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 21, 2012)

@Tech&ME: Did I say something wrong?


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 21, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> ok leave convert,
> 
> these are languages... a muslim family born in assam speaking assamese is assamese



my previous reply was for @bubusam



Swapnil26sps said:


> @Tech&ME: Did I say something wrong?



I don't see anything correct in it.

I just want to quit from this thread because the whole definition of indigenous Assamese = indigenous Muslims. 

Is out of my understanding.



asingh said:


> *Even Assamese people can be indigenous Muslim.*



What is the origin of Assamese people ?


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 21, 2012)

Ok.. then correct me. I may have wrong info about it. So what is wrong?


----------



## funskar (Aug 21, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> And now its going totally out of hand.



yes ..
And i was totally ashamed n shocked when i saw kangress mp asadudin oweshi's  speech..


----------



## asingh (Aug 21, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Ok.. then correct me. I may have wrong info about it. So what is wrong?



Swapnil; he has opted out of the conversation. No need to egg on a member/user here. Either support the OP or post relevant content. That is about it. Tech&ME; I respect your views; that is why I put up an healthy argument vs. you. But if you are not comfortable discussing, that is also a decent approach. I appreciate the honestly.
*
//MOD:
This is a sensitive topic; let us keep it civil. Thanks*


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 21, 2012)

dont close the thread. I am finding nothing wrong. May be an eye opener for some.

Tech&ME... gone bro. Ok. Actually origin of Assamese is most complex thing to describe. Ha ha.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 21, 2012)

Sary Sary. I won't. Still confused.


----------



## asingh (Aug 21, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> What is the origin of Assamese people ?



Why are you asking such an obvious questions. Everyone knows that. In a wide break up it would be:

1. Khmer -- Khasi
2. Sinid People -- Bodo and Kachari.
3. Ahom.
4. Hindus and Muslims.

It is a component of ethnicity and language and religion. What is so confusing here. Or are you trying to imply something else. It is how most of India is. It is diverse and fractional in each region. Trying to equate one group of people for a specific region is fringe and baseless.


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 21, 2012)

Ok one good news is Local News channels have decreased portraying this topic and diverting to other topics. So definitely some peace will be there. Gone are the good old days of only Doordarshan when they showed positive news and India's development news.


----------



## KDroid (Aug 21, 2012)

funskar said:


> yes ..
> And i was totally ashamed n shocked when i saw kangress mp asadudin oweshi's  speech..



Me Too. Sad. But that's not new. He's been giving such speeches since a long time. Shame that he is an MP of India.


----------



## d3p (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't understand the concept of being Assamese or Muslims here.

People discriminate themselves saying they belong to North East India, South India blah blah....

It doesn't matter, whether you born in Tamil Nadu & you stay in Mumbai for Work. Same way, it doesn't matter if you born in NE states & you work in Bangalore, Pune or Hyd. 

*You are still in India & you are still an Indian. * Stop being an Racist & stop supporting racism.


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2012)

KDroid said:


> Me Too. Sad. But that's not new. He's been giving such speeches since a long time. Shame that he is an MP of India.



This is the article:
'Be Ready For A Third Wave Of Radicalization Among Muslim Youth' | Asaduddin Owaisi

And that person doesn't even think that Illegal Immigrants should be dealt with strictly. Instead he is concentrating more on their plight in Assam and justifying that illegal bangladeshis should be given lodsa money for welfare and their settlement in India otherwise be ready for third wave of radicalization.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 21, 2012)

nothing but our mind & way of thinking affects social life


----------



## KDroid (Aug 21, 2012)

^^

And Vice-Versa too. It's a circle you see. Our Social Life and what happens around us also influences our Mind & way of Thinking.


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 23, 2012)

News yesterday was that residents recognized and got hold of few people who burnt their houses. They revealed they were given Rs2500 each from other side of border.

Anyway, exodus seem to come to an end now.


----------



## rishi99 (Sep 11, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is indeed the second most embarrassing moment for India after the power outage that hopes to become a superpower.


----------

